# Colour Variations Of Sugar Gliders Available in the UK



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where any other colour variations other than the common grey with black stripe are available in the UK?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm afraid not. They haven't been imported over here yet, due to the need for quarentine and cost. I know somebody who is TRYING to sort out importing some over from the US, but they won't be available to the general public til a large foundation has been set up here in the UK.


----------



## jarhaaje (Jul 10, 2010)

*Sugar gliders*

A contact of mine has just had two joeys born (Edinburgh) but they were the grey/black type


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

You know, it was just the other day i was thinking of possibilty of glider morphs. Any links to any pictures of these variations?


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

suggies color variations


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I just love the Leuistic ones. : victory:


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

any idea of prices of leucistics in the states? because they are awesome!!


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

mmcdermid said:


> any idea of prices of leucistics in the states? because they are awesome!!


I have no idea! but i agree very awesome and beautiful


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Some of those colur morphs are lovely:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

I'm still searching for a group of greater gliders, I have never found a breeder or keeper outside aussieland though.
They are my top animal to own at the moment (apart from my wallabies :flrt


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

leucistics can reach about $3000 - $4000


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ringtails and platinums are my favorites.....


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Cinnamons, black beauties and ringtails!


----------

